# الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2008)

(ارجو تستحملو ان الموضوع طويل لكن فعلا مفيد جدا ودسم)

الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط الناجح 

لا يستطيع أحد أن يغلق قلبه.. ولا يملك أحد أن يصادر حقه في الحب.. وفي المقابل لا يمكن أن نحصل على وعود مؤكدة بالسعادة في هذا الحب، الاحتمالات التي نخافها والمفاجآت غير السارة، والأحلام غير الممكنة هي التي تحول إحساسنا بالحب إلى النقيض، وتجعلنا ندور في دوامة هائلة من الخوف.



فماذا نفعل إذا استيقظت هذه المخاوف في صدورنا؟ وكيف نخرج من المتاهة إذا تساقطت أوراق شجرة الحب ورقة وراء أخرى؟ 

البعض يهرب مخلفاً وراءه كل شيء! والبعض الآخر يبالغ في تصوير الأزمة، ويرفع درجات استعداده القصوى معتقداً انه في حرب، ورافضاً أي حلول وسط، إنه يريد ما يحلم به، ولا يقبل التنازل أو حتى التفاوض. والبعض الثالث لدية المهارة والذكاء ما يجعله في مناورة دائمة مع التحديات التي تكاد تعصف بأحلامه الجميلة.

والان سوف نناقش بعض الاشياء 

اولا كيف تختار شريك الحياة

كيف نختار شريك الحياة؟! ذلك السؤال البسيط والذي يجاب عنه في عالم الواقع يوميًا مئات بل آلاف المرات، ولكن مع بساطته تجد الكثيرين لا يستطيعون الإجابة عنه سواء عالم النظرية أو عالم التطبيق. 

وقبل أن نجيب عن هذا السؤال فإننا سنطرح سؤالا آخر يتعجب الناس عندما يوجه إليهم وهو .. لماذا تتزوج؟!… عندما نسأل أحدهم هذا السؤال ينظر إليك مندهشًا من السؤال ثم يجيب في معظم الأحيان إجابات غير مفهومة مثل … كما يتزوج الناس أو ، ولماذا يتزوج الناس؟… وهكذا يظل السؤال بلا إجابة واضحة في ذهن من يقدم على الزواج في حين أن الإجابة مهمة جدًا في كيفية الاختيار.. لأنني عندما أقوم بالاختيار لشريكي، في مهمة واضحة بالنسبة لي وهدف أسعى للوصول إليه لا بد وأن هذا الاختيار سيتأثر ويتغير تبعًا للمهمة والهدف بل ودرجة وضوحهما في ذهني. 

فهل أنا أتزوج للحصول على المتعة.. أم أتزوج لتكوين أسرة .. أم أتزوج لتكوين عزوة أولاد كثيرين أفتخر بهم .. أم أتزوج طاعة لله .. أم أتزوج إعمارًا للأرض؛ لتحقيق مراد الله في خلافة الإنسان… أم أتزوج من أجل كل هذا، ولكن في إطار صورة متكاملة تكون طاعة الله وتحقيق مراده هي الهدف الأسمى وتأتي رغبتي في الاستمتاع والأنس سواء بالزوجة أو الأولاد كروافد لهذا الهدف.. كل تلك صور مختلفة لإجابات متعددة… ومن هنا تختلف الرؤى في كيفية الاختيار.. إذا لم يكن هناك أي وضوح حتى للزواج من أجل المتعة.. خاصة وأنه في إطار رؤيتي للهدف من الزواج ستختلف رؤيتي لأداء كل طرف في هذه الشراكة للدور المطلوب منه حيث يختلف الدور باختلاف الهدف من الزواج أصلا.





اختيار العقل أم العاطفة

قبل أن أسأل نفسي كيف أختار… أسأل نفسي لماذا أتزوج؟…. وما هو الدور الذي سأقوم به؟ وبالتالي ما هو الدور المطلوب من شريك حياتي؟… هنا يصبح الانتقال للسؤال عن كيفية الاختيار انتقالا منطقيًا وطبيعيًا ومعه يبرز أول سؤال… هل اختار بالعقل أم بالعاطفة؟ وفي أحيان أخرى يصاغ السؤال بشكل آخر: هل أتزوج زواجًا كلاسيكيًا يقوم على اختيار الأهل بمقومات العقل أم أتزوج باختياري وذلك عن طريق ارتباط عاطفي؟ 

صياغة الأسئلة بهذا الشكل توصي بأن ثمة تناقضًا بين اختيار العقل واختيار العاطفة أو بأن الاختيار الكلاسيكي أو اختيار الأهل أو زواج الصالون كما يسمونه لا تدخل فيه العاطفة أو بأن الإنسان لا يصح أن يستخدم عقله، وهو يقرر الارتباط عاطفيا بزميلة العمل أو الدراسة أو الجيرة…. أو غيرها 

والحقيقة أن الأمر غير ذلك… لأن طريقة الزواج ليست هي الحاسمة في كيفية الاختيار ولكن إدراك الشخص لكيفية الاختيار هو الذي يطوع أي طريقة كانت لما يريد هذا الشخص بحيث يحقق ما يريده في شريك حياته قدر الإمكان. 





الطائر ذو الجناحين 


العقل والعاطفة يجب أن يتزنا عند الاختيار توازنًا دقيقًا يجعلنا نشبه الزواج بالطائر ذي الجناحين جناح العقل وجناح العاطفة بحيث لا يحلق هذا الطائر إلا إذا كان الجناحان سليمين ومتوازنين لا يطغي أحدهما على الآخر… العاطفة حدها الأدنى -عند الاختيار- هو القبول وعدم النفور وتتدرج إلى الميل والرغبة في الارتباط وقد تصل إلى الحب المتبادل بين الطرفين… أما الاختيار بالعقل يعني تحقق التكافؤ بين الطرفين من الناحية النفسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والعلمية والشكلية والدينية.





كيفية الاختيار بالعقل 

عند تحديد بنود التكافؤ لشريك الحياة يجب الانتباه إلى أن الشخص كامل الأوصاف غير موجود، وأن عليك تحديد أولوياتك، وترتبها حسب ما تحتاجه من شريك حياتك، فتحدد ما هي الأشياء التي تقبل التنازل عنها في بنود التكافؤ لحساب بنود أخرى، بمعنى إذا وضعت الشكل والجمال –مثلا- في أول القائمة فعليك أن تضع في اعتبارك أن ذلك قد يكون على حساب المستوى الاجتماعي والاقتصادي مثلا وهكذا . 

إذا لم تحدد أولوياتك ستجد نفسك مع كل اختيار مطروح عليك ترى العيب أو الشيء الناقص في هذا الشريك وتضعه على قائمة أولوياتك؛ وبالتالي لن تستطيع الاختيار أبدًا؛ لأنك كل مرة ستجد العيب الذي تعلن به رفضك أو حيرتك في الاختيار؛ لأنه لن يوجد الشخص الكامل الذي تتحقق فيه كل الصفات التي تنشدها. 





رتب أولوياتك 


رتب بنود التكافؤ ترتيبًا تنازليًا حسب أولوياتك - والتي تختلف من شخص إلى آخر - وأعط لكل أولوية درجة تقديرية، ثم قم بتقييم كل صفة من صفات – الشريك أو الشريكة المرتقبة - وامنحها درجة، حتى تنتهي تمامًا من كل بنود التكافؤ التي حددتها مسبقا. يلي ذلك أن تقوم بنظرة شاملة بعد هذا الترتيب والتقييم بحيث تقيم الشخص ككل كوحدة واحدة وتحدد إن كان هذا الشريك المرتقب مناسبًا وإن كنت تستطيع التكيف مع عيوبه وسلبياته بحيث لا تنغص عليك حياتك أم لا. 

في هذه المرحلة لا بد وأن تكون صادقا مع نفسك، فلا مجال للمجاملة في اختيار شريك الحياة لأنك ستتحمله طوال حياتك؛ فيجب أن تكون مدركًا تمامًا لما أنت مقدم عليه، وأن تتعامل مع الشخص كما هو عندما رأيته ولا تتوقع مبدئيًا أنه سيتغير سواء من حيث الشكل أو الطباع أو….إلخ. أنت الآن حر في اختيارك وبعد قليل أنت مسئول عن هذا الاختيار، ومتحمل لنتائجه.





شعورك بالقلق طبيعي 
تبقى نقطتان صغيرتان يتعرض لهما من يقدم على الاختيار… وهي أن الكثير يشكو من أنه وهو مقدم على الاختيار لا يشعر بتلك الفرحة التي يراها أو رآها في عيون من سبقوه إلى هذا الأمر بل إنه يشعر بالخوف والقلق… هذا الشعور يجعله يخشى ألا يكون اختياره صحيحًا ونقول ببساطة: إن هذا القلق طبيعي، ويشعر به كل المقبلين على هذه التجربة، ولكنهم لا يظهرونه ويخفونه وراء علامات السعادة. 

ويكون سبب هذا القلق هو إحساس الإنسان أنه مقدم على خطوة كبيرة في حياته ويكون سؤاله الحائر - بالرغم من كل ما اتخذه من أسباب - هل فعلا قمت بالاختيار الصحيح؟ وهو شعور يزول بمجرد استمرار الفرد في إجراءات الارتباط وربما يعاوده القلق مع كل خطوة جديدة سواء وهو يتنقل من الخطوبة إلى العقد أو من العقد إلى الزفاف ثم يزول نهائيا مع بداية الحياة الزوجية واستقرارها… فلا داعيَ للقلق. 





موقف الأهل من اختيارك


أما النقطة الثانية فهي موقف الأهل من الاختيار لذا يجب أن يسبق الإقدام على الاختيار حوار طويل مع الأهل؛ للتفاهم على أسسه حتى يقتنعوا بما أنت مقدم عليه حتى لا تفاجئهم باختيارك أو يفاجئوك برفضهم…. كما يجب الاستماع لرأيهم وعدم اعتبار كل خلاف مع وجهة نظرهم هو عدم فهم لك أو لمشاعرك، بل يجب أن تزن رأيهم بموضوعية وبهدوء… لأنه ربما بحكم خبرتهم يرون ما لا ترى… لا نقول بقبول كل ما يقولونه ولكننا لسنا مع رفض كل ما يعرضونه، واعلم أنهم إذا شعروا أنك تختار على أسس وتدرك ما أنت مقدم عليه فلن يقفوا ضدك. 





في النهاية كن واضحًا في إجابتك عن تلك التساؤلات : لماذا تتزوج ؟ وماذا تريد من شريك حياتك ؟ و أعلم أن توكلك على الله ونيتك في الزواج هما العامل المساعد بعد اتخاذك للأسباب الموضوعية. العقل والعاطفة والتوكل على الله .. هذه هي معادلة الاختيار السهل الممتنع. 



ثانيا تعارف قبل الخطبة


ونعني به أن الخاطب عندما ينوي الزواج فإنه يبدأ بالبحث والسؤال عن شريكة حياته، ولهذا ينبغي أن فيمن يسأله الخاطب أن تتوفر فيه عده صفات حتى تكون المعلومات صحيحة وبالتالي يكون القرار صحيحاً ولذلك يجب أن تتوفر في ناقل المعلومات الصفات التالية: «العدل، الأمانة، العلاقة الطيبة، العشرة».

وتأتي هذه المرحلة بعد الموافقة المبدئية على الخطيب وهذه المرحلة هامة جداً حيث يعتمد عليها القرار على الموافقة النهائية وهنا سوف نطرح أسئلة يتمكن من خلالها كل من الخاطب والمخطوبة طرحهما على الطرف الآخر لتعرف على جوانب شخصيتهما كأحد الجوانب المساعدة وتشكل الإجابة الدقيقة على هذه الأسئلة 50% من الخطوبة الناجحة والـ 50% المتبقية تتم من خلال التحري كل منهما عن الآخر عن طريق الأهل وخلافة وهناك من هذه الأسئلة ماهو أساسي يختص بكلى الطرفين وهناك ماهو خاص فقط للمخطوبة وهناك ماهو خاص للخاطب وهناك أسئلة فردية ثانوية لكلاً منهما يفضل أن يتعرفا عليها.

الأسئلة الأساسية التي يجب أن يسألها كلى الطرفين للآخر وهي: 

• ماهو تصورك عن مفهوم الزواج؟
• ماهدفك في الحياة وماهو طموحك المستقبلي؟ 
• ماهي الصفات التي تأمل توافرها في شريك حياتك؟ 
• هل تعاني من مشاكل صحية أو عيوب خلقيه؟
• هل من الضروري إنجاب الأطفال في السنة الأولى؟
• كيف هي علاقتك بوالديك وأهلك؟
• هل أنت إجتماعي؟ ماذا تعني لك الصداقة؟
• ماهي هواياتك وكيف تقضي وقت فراغك؟
• هل لديك نشاط خيري أو تطوعي؟ مامدى مساهمتك في المجتمع؟
• هل تحب السفر؟
• ماهي طبيعة عملك؟ وكم راتبك؟
• هل خطبت من قبل؟ 
• ما الذي عجبك بي يدعوك للموافقة على الخطبة؟
• أين سنسكن بعد الزواج؟
• هل تعارض على وظيفتي؟
• حدثني عن شخصيتك؟
• ماذا تعني لك المرأة؟ وماذا يعني لك الرجل؟
• لو حصلت مشكله بيننا في المستقبل كيف تتم معالجة الأمور؟




ثالثا أخطاء يقع فيها المخطوبين

هناك بعض الأخطاء قد يقع فيها الخطيب أو الخطيبة قد يكون بقصد أو دون قصد وهنا أذكر أهمها:


1- كثرة التوقعات المستقبلية: إن أكبر مشكلة نفسية تواجهه المخطوبين هي إن في مرحلة الخطوبة أو ما قبلها يحلمون ويخططون ويبنون آمال ولكنهم بعد ذلك يصطدمون بالواقع وتحصل الصدمة وذلك بسبب عدم تمكنهما من التعرف على شخصيات بعضهما جيداً لذلك أشيد على أهمية الأسئلة السابقة فهي تمحي الغموض وتجعلكما على معرفة كبيرة ببعض.



2- التركيز على القشور وترك اللب من الأمور: وهناك بعض الفتيات عندما يتقدم إلى خطبتها شخص ما تهتم بالأمور السطحية ولا تسأل عن أهم الأمور الأساسية في حياتها المستقبلية.. كأن تسأل مثلاً هل توافق لو قلت لك أن تمر على صديقتي عندما نكون معزومين عن الصديقة الأخرى؟!


3- طول أو قصر فترة الخطوبة: يجب أن يتفقان على الفترة الزمنية التي سوف ستغرق فيها فترة الخطوبة فإن تطويل فترة الخطوبة بشكل يزيلان كل الحواجز بينهما أمر خاطئ.. وإن القصر الكثير في فترة الخطوبة كذلك أمر خاطئ.. فخطوبة شهر خاطئة وغير كافية ليتعرفا على طباع بعضهما وفي المقابل خطوبة سنتين كثيرة يدخل الملل إلى حياتهما وإلى نفسيهما ولا يبقى شيء للحياة الزوجية.. فالاعتدال أمر مطلوب.

4- عدم الجدية في الأمور: للأسف كثير من الفتيات يعتقدن إن الزواج كالنزهة فيهيأ لها إن الزواج هو مطاعم وهدايا ورفاهية فقط وتكون غارقة في الأحلام والأوهام وعندما تصطدم بالواقع تجد نفسها غير قادرة على تحمل المسئولية أو تجد صعوبة في الاستمرار.. وكذلك بالنسبة للرجل الذي يعيش وكأنه أعزب ولا يأخذ الأمر على محمل الجد فهو خطب بناء على إلحاح من أهله أو ليتباهى بخطيبته وهكذا يجد كل منهم في دوامة لا يعلمان كيف المخرج منها.. لذلك يجب أن ينتبهان على قدر ما يعطين ويكونان على قدر من المسئولية سيأخذن سعادة.

5- طريقة حل المشاكل: لا يوجد بيت وأسرة يخلوان من سوء التفاهم والخلافات ولو سارت وتيرة الحياة دون أي خلاف لشعرنا بالملل وتلاشت المشاعر تدريجياً من جراء الوقوع في روتين ممل.. ولكن الخلافات نستطيع تشبيهها ببهارات الحياة التي تضفي طعماً على الحياة يعقبها تفاهم ويعم الوئام مرة أخرى الحياة فيتجدد الحب وتكثر التجارب ولكن يجب علينا التعامل مع هذه المشاكل بشيء من الصبر والحكمة والوعي وترك العصبية والإصرار على الآراء فالمرونة جميله في مثل هذه المواقف فإذا شد الرجل يجب على المرأة أن ترخي والعكس صحيح.

6- اللامبالاة: إن عدم الاهتمام بمشاعر وطلبات وشخصية الطرف الآخر والتعامل معها بلا مبالاة ولا حسبان ولا اعتبار هو بداية لسقوط الحب في مشكلة لو لم تتدارك بالتفاهم ستذب المشاكل في العلاقة الزوجية خاصة وإن بطبع البنت تعشق الاهتمام والكلمات اللطيفة وأن يحسسها الرجل بأنوثتها في كل لحظة.. إذن الاهتمام أمر هام للغاية ومن وجهه نظري الشخصية إنه بداية لأسر القلوب بهالة من الحب الرائع تظهر ثماره كل يوم وتحت أي تصرف.

7- عدم الصدق والصراحة: كثير ما تحدث المجاملات في فترة الخطوبة فتظهر الفتاه أجمل ما عندها ويظهر الرجل أفضل ما يملك ويبدوان لبعضهما وكأنهما ملاكان ولكن بعد مده تنكشف الأقنعة وتظهر الحقائق وتذب المشاكل ويبدأ كل طرف يذكر الآخر بما قاله وبما وعد به.. أو أن يبهر الرجل بجمال البنت ويوافق على كل طلباتها وبعد الزواج تتغير الأمور.. أو أن تعجب الفتاه بمنصب أو ثروة الرجل فلا تسأل عن الأمور البقية فتوافق علية وتكتشف بعد الزواج أمور لا تحبها فيه.. فالصراحة ضرورية للسعادة الزوجية.

8- المبالغة في الطلبات: هذا البند خاص بالخطيبة فإن كثرة الطلبات أو أن تحملي خطيبك ما لا طاقة له عليه وقد يضطر أن يقترض مبالغ فقط لتلبية حاجياتك هذا الأمر يقلل من ارتياحه وسعادته فقد أثقلتي كاهله بالديون والمصاريف المتراكمة عليه فكيف سيكون سعيداً معك بالشكل المطلوب وهذا يؤثر على حياتكما المستقبلية لذلك أشيد على عدم المبالغة في الطلبات ولا تنسي المثل القائل مد رجليك على قد لحافك.

9- بعدين يتغير: إن الرضا على وضع شريك الحياة دون قناعة داخلية وعلى أساس إنه ربما يحدث تغير بعد الزواج أمر غير صحيح خاصة إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بشئون أساسية في الحياة كتلك التي فيها خدش للحياء العام أو القنا عات الدينية أو السلوكيات الغير منطقية.. فيجب على كل الطرفين الرضا عن الآخر بقناعة تامة أما تغير الأمور البسيطة والغير أساسية لقيام حياة زوجية سعيدة أمر مقبول.

10- قسمة ونصيب: بالتأكيد لا أحد يستطيع الاعتراض على القدر ولكن يجب علينا أن لا نضع القدر على إنه مسلمات بالنسبة لنا ونقف مكتوفي الأيدي بل يجب عرض الأسباب وأن نفكر بجدية في الأمور لكي نصل إلى نتائج إيجابية ونتجنب السلبيات ونتوكل على ربنا



رابعا فترة التطبيق الحاسمة

ها قد تمت الخطبة..لكل منكما خاتماً جديداً.. هوية من نوع جديد تعطي إحساساً عذباً للطرفين بأن «حياتي الآن مختلفة».. وهي بمثابة إعلان للملأ من نوع خاص: انظروا! إننا مخطوبان وسرعان ما سنعزز هذا الوفاق بالتزام آخر أكثر ديمومة من فترة الخطوبة وهو «الزواج».

ومع هذا لا يستطيع أي منكما إلا أن يعترف – على الأقل بينة وبين نفسه – بأن الأمور ليست مشرقة على الدوام وبأن فترة الخطوبة لا تعني بالضرورة وعوداً يومية بحياة تفيض حبا وهناء، فعلى هذا الأساس تدخل بعض المخاوف إلى نفوس المخطوبين من هل سوف يفي كل طرف بما قاله ووعد به أم لا؟!

فدعونا نتوقف قليلاً عند تلك الهواجس والمخاوف وكيف نتجنبها ونصل إلى بر الأمان..

هناك عدة أسئلة تسأل المخطوبة نفسها نتيجة القلق الذي قد يتسلل إلى نفسها ومن هذه الأسئلة هي:

1- هل أشعر بجاذبية خاصة إزاء الطرف الآخر؟
2- هل أشعر بمتعة من نوع ما حين أتحدث إلى خطيبي أو أسمع صوته؟
3- هل أثق به بحيث أرى من اللائق أن أبوح له بأشياء كثيرة دقيقة وحساسة في حياتي؟
4- هل أقبل به كما هو أم أرغب في تغييره؟
5- هل أستطيع أن أتسامح مع الأشياء التي أرفضها في شخصيته؟
6- هل يجب أن أطلعة على نقاط الضعف في شخصيتي؟
7- هل الخلافات التي تطرأ بيننا من حين لآخر هامشية بحيث يمكن غض النظر عنها أم أساسية قد تدمر علاقتنا؟
8- هل يمنحني وجودة في حياتي شعوراً بالراحة والاستقرار ورغبة في تكوين أسرة خاصة بي؟
9- هل أنا فخورة به أمام الناس؟
10- هل أحبه حقاً؟


منقووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك فعلالالالالالالالالا  الموضوع حلو قوى واتمنى من الكل يقره 
صدقونى  حتقدره تفهمه منه حجات كتيره ربنا يبارك فيكى  
صلى من اجل ضعفى ​*​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*

موضوع جميل جدا جدا ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك وبيارك خدمتك


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *ربنا يبارك حياتك فعلالالالالالالالالا  الموضوع حلو قوى واتمنى من الكل يقره
> صدقونى  حتقدره تفهمه منه حجات كتيره ربنا يبارك فيكى
> صلى من اجل ضعفى ​*​



اشكرك على التعليق الجميل

ورأيك فى الموضوع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*



سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك وبيارك خدمتك



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الحانوتى (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*

*ميرسى   اوى فعلا الموضوع طويل بس جذاب وفى حاجات حلو ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*



الحانوتى قال:


> *ميرسى   اوى فعلا الموضوع طويل بس جذاب وفى حاجات حلو ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

وربنا يباركك​


----------



## اطلب العلم (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*

مشكورررررررررررة الموضوووووووووووووووووع رووووووووووووووعة

تحياتي........

التوقيع المسلمة


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*



اطلب العلم قال:


> مشكورررررررررررة الموضوووووووووووووووووع رووووووووووووووعة
> 
> تحياتي........
> 
> التوقيع المسلمة



شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## مينا 188 (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*

بالتأكيد لا أحد يستطيع الاعتراض على القدر ولكن يجب علينا أن لا نضع القدر على إنه مسلمات بالنسبة لنا ونقف مكتوفي الأيدي بل يجب عرض الأسباب وأن نفكر بجدية في الأمور لكي نصل إلى نتائج إيجابية ونتجنب السلبيات ونتوكل على ربنا

دى اهم نقطة . شكرا لموضوعك الجميل ده


----------



## candy shop (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*



مينا 188 قال:


> بالتأكيد لا أحد يستطيع الاعتراض على القدر ولكن يجب علينا أن لا نضع القدر على إنه مسلمات بالنسبة لنا ونقف مكتوفي الأيدي بل يجب عرض الأسباب وأن نفكر بجدية في الأمور لكي نصل إلى نتائج إيجابية ونتجنب السلبيات ونتوكل على ربنا
> 
> دى اهم نقطة . شكرا لموضوعك الجميل ده



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mekhael malak (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*

موضوع جميل قوووووي قووووووي يا كاندي 
ميرسي ليكي كتير 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يبارك خدمتك


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*

صدقينى ياكاندى انا مش من عاتى انى اقرا الموضوعات الكبيرة
اول موضوع يشدنى واقراة كله  مسبتش حرفه منه
بجد روعه روعه روعه
تسلم ايدك يا سكر​


----------



## candy shop (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*



murad saidawi قال:


> *الموضوع رائع وجميل يعطيك العافية يارب www.4evergrace.net*



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*



mekhael malak قال:


> موضوع جميل قوووووي قووووووي يا كاندي
> ميرسي ليكي كتير
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و يبارك خدمتك



ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*



بنت الفادى قال:


> صدقينى ياكاندى انا مش من عاتى انى اقرا الموضوعات الكبيرة
> اول موضوع يشدنى واقراة كله  مسبتش حرفه منه
> بجد روعه روعه روعه
> تسلم ايدك يا سكر​



ميرسى يا حبيبتى 

على تشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا


----------



## candy shop (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*



مسيحي و أفتخر قال:


> شكرا



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## اخوكم (11 أغسطس 2008)

*الف شكر يا اختى على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع فقد استفدت منه كثيرا وياريت لو يكون عندك موضوع عن الاخوة الجدد اللى اتيين من الحظيرة الاخرى وكيف لهم ان يرتبطوا باخوات مسيحيات لان هذا الامر يهمنى جدا والف شكر يا اختى الغالية .
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## marline (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*

بجد الموضوع جميل


----------



## أبن للمسيح (17 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يباركك فعل الموضوع مفيد جداً أنا أستفدت منه كتير وكمان طبعته علشان خطيبتي تقراه 
شكرا لمحبتك


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*



اخوكم قال:


> *الف شكر يا اختى على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع فقد استفدت منه كثيرا وياريت لو يكون عندك موضوع عن الاخوة الجدد اللى اتيين من الحظيرة الاخرى وكيف لهم ان يرتبطوا باخوات مسيحيات لان هذا الامر يهمنى جدا والف شكر يا اختى الغالية .
> ربنا يباركك *



اشكرك جداااااااااااااااا 

واوعدك انا هشوف مواضيع وانزلها

انت اخترت المسيح 

وهو مش ممكن يسيبك ابدا

ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*



marline قال:


> بجد الموضوع جميل



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*



أبن للمسيح قال:


> ربنا يباركك فعل الموضوع مفيد جداً أنا أستفدت منه كتير وكمان طبعته علشان خطيبتي تقراه
> شكرا لمحبتك



شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك

نورت المنتدى والموضوع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mansour (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*

الموضوع جامد جدا شكرا وربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*



mansour قال:


> الموضوع جامد جدا شكرا وربنا يباركك



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*



coool قال:


> شكراً كتير على الموضوع الحلو هاد بس انا بفضل العقل على العاطفية لاختيار الزوج المناسب



كل واحد وطريقته

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## mansour (28 أغسطس 2008)

الموضوع جميل جدا هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل وروعه  شكرا ليكى وربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (29 أغسطس 2008)

mansour قال:


> الموضوع جميل جدا هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل وروعه  شكرا ليكى وربنا يباركك



ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا منصور​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح للجميع

رأى الشخصى فى هذا الموضوع المصيرى
1_التوافق الروحى والنفسى
ويشمل :أهداف مشتركة وقبول كل طرف للأخر


 2_التوافق الإجتماعى والعائلى ويشمل المستوى الإجتماعى للعائلتين
ومستوى مادى متقارب

3_لا تقل فترة الخطوبة عن سنة

4_ موافقة الأهل ضرورية


5_أهم شئ هو الإرتباط بربنا وبناء البيت يكون أساسة المسيح 


مرثا​


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2008)

marth قال:


> سلام المسيح للجميع
> 
> رأى الشخصى فى هذا الموضوع المصيرى
> 1_التوافق الروحى والنفسى
> ...




شكراااااااااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل

ورأيك فى الموضوع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## viviane tarek (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل جدا" ومفيد جدا"
ودة مش غريب على موضوعاتك يا كاندى
فعلا" يا ريت كل اليقرأة يستفاد ويفهمو كويس
لانة فعلا" مفيد جدا"جدا" 
وربنا يوفق الكل للاخطيار السليم
والحيا السعيدة لكل المقبلين على الأرطبات

شكرا" لتعب محبتك يا كاندى يا جميلة
شششششككككرررررراااااااااااا"""""""""""""""*


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا" ومفيد جدا"*
> _*ودة مش غريب على موضوعاتك يا كاندى*_
> _*فعلا" يا ريت كل اليقرأة يستفاد ويفهمو كويس*_
> _*لانة فعلا" مفيد جدا"جدا" *_
> ...


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا فيفيان يا حبيبتى

ربنا يوفق الكل يارب​


----------



## لوقا عادل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى جميلة


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> مرسىىىى جميلة


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااليك يا عادل​


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> شكرا علي تعبك


 
ميرسى لزوقك​


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*بجد بجد حلو اوى اوى اوى اوى*
_*وكل نقطه من الموضوع بجد مهمه وعجينى بجد *_
_*الأسئلة الأساسية التي يجب أن يسألها كل شخص من الطرفين لبعض*_
_*ميرسى اوى كاندى بجد مواضيعك كلها بجد حلوه اوى*_​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2008)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *بجد بجد حلو اوى اوى اوى اوى*
> 
> _*وكل نقطه من الموضوع بجد مهمه وعجينى بجد *_
> _*الأسئلة الأساسية التي يجب أن يسألها كل شخص من الطرفين لبعض*_
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا رامى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*



please be clear قال:


> *ربنا يبارك حياتك فعلالالالالالالالالا  الموضوع حلو قوى واتمنى من الكل يقره
> صدقونى  حتقدره تفهمه منه حجات كتيره ربنا يبارك فيكى
> صلى من اجل ضعفى ​*​


موضوع رائع جداااااااااااا
الرب يبارك مجهودك

صلى لاجلى​


----------



## aser_el7ob (22 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد موضوع جدا جيد  وشكرا لك وبالتوفسق والى الامام


----------



## candy shop (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط*



النهيسى قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااااااااااا
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك​
> 
> صلى لاجلى​



شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (24 ديسمبر 2008)

aser_el7ob قال:


> بجد موضوع جدا جيد وشكرا لك وبالتوفسق والى الامام


 
شكرااااااااا ليك يا اسير 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ناوناو (11 فبراير 2009)

موضوع مهم قوي لكل الشابات والشباب
وأنا شخصيا شايفة أن الهدف الأساسي للزواج هو تكوين أسرة مسيحية حقيقية
ولكن المشكلة أن أحيانا كثيرة توجد ظروف تعوق اختيارنا الصحيح كما نحلم ونتمني
عموما أشكرك كاندي لأجل موضوعاتك المهمة وربنا يثمر في خدمتك ويقويكي


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> موضوع مهم قوي لكل الشابات والشباب
> وأنا شخصيا شايفة أن الهدف الأساسي للزواج هو تكوين أسرة مسيحية حقيقية
> ولكن المشكلة أن أحيانا كثيرة توجد ظروف تعوق اختيارنا الصحيح كما نحلم ونتمني
> عموما أشكرك كاندي لأجل موضوعاتك المهمة وربنا يثمر في خدمتك ويقويكي



شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى على التعليق الجميل 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## gonees (28 فبراير 2009)

*واضيعك جااااااامدة اخر حاجة يا كاندي
الموضوع دا مهم اوي لان دا اساس لحياتنا اللي بنقضيها مع خطيبنا وجوزنا
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## sunny man (28 فبراير 2009)

موضوع رائع و مفيد

أنصح كل من فى سن الزواج بقرائته​


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2009)

gonees قال:


> *واضيعك جااااااامدة اخر حاجة يا كاندي*
> *الموضوع دا مهم اوي لان دا اساس لحياتنا اللي بنقضيها مع خطيبنا وجوزنا*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2009)

sunny man قال:


> موضوع رائع و مفيد​
> 
> 
> أنصح كل من فى سن الزواج بقرائته​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك صنى مان

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع
بجد ممتاز ومتكامل
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع​
> بجد ممتاز ومتكامل
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك​



شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## رانا (28 مارس 2009)

موضوع فعلا مهم ودسم جداااااااااااااااااااا لكن فعلا الطيق لاختيار بيكون صعب كتير​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2009)

رانا قال:


> موضوع فعلا مهم ودسم جداااااااااااااااااااا لكن فعلا الطيق لاختيار بيكون صعب كتير​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يارانا​


----------



## girgis2 (29 مارس 2009)

موضوع مفيد جدا و أكثر من رائع:big29:

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## kingmena (3 أبريل 2009)




----------



## kingmena (3 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة *


----------



## doooody (3 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 
وفي غاية الاهمية 
يسوع يبارك حياتك 
:big35:_​


----------



## همس الجفون (12 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع حلو كتير يسلموا كتير 
الله يسعدك


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> موضوع مفيد جدا و أكثر من رائع:big29:
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2009)

kingmena قال:


> *ميرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة *


شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2009)

doooody قال:


> _موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع _
> 
> _وفي غاية الاهمية _
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك _
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2009)

همس الجفون قال:


> الموضوع حلو كتير يسلموا كتير
> الله يسعدك


شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مايو 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع وهام يا كاندى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (21 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع وهام يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ...


شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يا كوكو​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مايو 2009)




----------



## نتاليا المغربية (26 يونيو 2009)

*الموضوع  فعلا مفيد مرسي اختي تقبلي مروري*


----------



## just member (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## maroo maroo (17 سبتمبر 2009)

_موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا_
_بجد جميل اوووى انا استفدتكتييير اوى_
_ميرررسى كتير رررربنا يبارررركك_


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد ربنا يباركك يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ومفيد حتى لو طويل

شكرا ليكى كتير يا كاندى​


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


>




شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2009)

نتاليا المغربية قال:


> *الموضوع  فعلا مفيد مرسي اختي تقبلي مروري*




شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

اسعدنى مرورك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2009)

just member قال:


>




شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2009)

maroo maroo قال:


> _موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا_
> _بجد جميل اوووى انا استفدتكتييير اوى_
> _ميرررسى كتير رررربنا يبارررركك_


شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> بجد ربنا يباركك يا قمر



شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

 ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع رائع ومفيد حتى لو طويل
> 
> شكرا ليكى كتير يا كاندى​


شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 يناير 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد 
ميرسى لك كتير 
كاندى
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## F A D Y (9 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك يارب .


----------



## candy shop (11 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد
> ميرسى لك كتير
> كاندى
> المسيح معك ويباركك



شكرااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (11 يونيو 2010)

f a d y قال:


> ميرسي ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك يارب .



شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


>



شكرااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 أغسطس 2010)

مامتى كاندى ميرسى كتييييييييييييير ياحبى على الموضوع الجميل دا واوعدك اعمل بيه لما اجى اتخبط قصدى اتخطب​


----------



## yamatu_mx (27 سبتمبر 2010)

8- المبالغة في الطلبات: هذا البند خاص بالخطيبة

دي بالذات حاجة مهمة  عايزة مواضيع


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع راااائع جداااا ومهم
مرسي للنصائح الجميلة 
ربنا يباركك مامتي​


----------



## Nemo (27 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع اكتر من راااائع يا كاندى
بجد مفيد جدا جدا وهحاول انفذه لما اتخطب
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع بجد روعة ومفيد جداااااا جدااااا*

*تسلم ايدك *

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> مامتى كاندى ميرسى كتييييييييييييير ياحبى على الموضوع الجميل دا واوعدك اعمل بيه لما اجى اتخبط قصدى اتخطب​



ربنا معاكى  ويوعدك بأنسان جميل 

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر
​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2010)

yamatu_mx قال:


> 8- المبالغة في الطلبات: هذا البند خاص بالخطيبة
> 
> دي بالذات حاجة مهمة  عايزة مواضيع


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع راااائع جداااا ومهم
> مرسي للنصائح الجميلة
> ربنا يباركك مامتي​


شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك
​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> موضوع اكتر من راااائع يا كاندى
> بجد مفيد جدا جدا وهحاول انفذه لما اتخطب
> ربنا يباركك



امين 

ويارب يكون عن قريب

ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك
​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *موضوع بجد روعة ومفيد جداااااا جدااااا*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا قمر​


----------



## Ever Love (4 مارس 2011)

موضوع في غاية الروعة ربنا يباركك

استفدت كثير من موضوعك 





​


----------



## شميران (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا على هدا المضوع الاكثر من رائع ربنا يخليكم ويحفظكم ياااااااااااارب


----------



## elamer1000 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضوع رائع*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2011)

Ever Love قال:


> موضوع في غاية الروعة ربنا يباركك
> 
> استفدت كثير من موضوعك
> 
> ...


شكراااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شميران قال:


> شكرا على هدا المضوع الاكثر من رائع ربنا يخليكم ويحفظكم ياااااااااااارب



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *موضوع رائع*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *+++*​


شكراااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sarra (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جمييييل جدا فعلن


----------



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2012)

sarra قال:


> جمييييل جدا فعلن




شكرااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------

